# Bataleon Jam



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

i only have a few runs in on this new (to me) board, but i'm thinking it might be really *REALLY* good, for me.

I have a size 10 foot and even though this is a wide version of their 161-- it doesnt feel like it at all.
carves great, nice and damp, lightweight, great ollie power etc

Cant wait to ride this board more


----------

